# some crazy prices at my lfs



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

insane fish prices....i was just at my lfs today and saw electic blue JDs! awesome fish, but the guys were nearly fry still meassuring maybe 1/2 inch in length. not even. they were so small they still had that wiggle swimming motion small fish have. selling for 60 bucks a pop! 
a medium sized tiger oscar, which wasnt that spectacular was selling for 150 bucks.
they also have a "black piranha" which looks like a true rhomb, going for 200 bucks. he was about 4 inches long.
an albino clown knife, 5 inches maybe...70 bucks
a beautiful 5 inch flowerhorn selling for 200 bucks
and a 5 inch red belly piranha in great shape, but selling for 200 bucks.

i can go on, but theres another lfs about 2 miles away from this one selling adult JD's (6 inchers) for 8.99 lol
adult oscars for 20 bucks
this place i actually got my oscar at already as an adult for 3.99
they sold him so cheap cause he had a cut on his lip.

how are prices where you guys live? pretty fair or do you see very common fish going for very uncommon prices too? i just think its funny because the above mentioned fish have been in their store for 3 plus months. no one is buying and they refuse to sell at a deal. i even tried to cut a deal and they have a "what you see is what you pay" attitude. good luck to em.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Most of the places around where I live are average. Each store seems to have its "you gotta be kidding me" prices on certain fish. But that's to be expected I guess... Also: topic moved to General FW Discussions.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You wana hear outrageous? My lfs gave me 70$ credit for 3 10 gal tanks, and 2 of my Sanchezis around 4", and 5".... which is totally cool with me, as i was switching over to salt... i went in yesterday to discover both of my fish have 120$ + price tags and are labeled as "Exotic Piranha"... and the sad thing is, somebody will prob buy em


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
My prices top everyones.....Just plan on getting raped....


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

wow the price of the oscar and RB are ridiculous, at my LFS store i got a 8-9inch caribe for 1/4 that price! and the most i ever seen a oscar for was 20!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> You wana hear outrageous? My lfs gave me 70$ credit for 3 10 gal tanks, and 2 of my Sanchezis around 4", and 5".... which is totally cool with me, as i was switching over to salt... i went in yesterday to discover both of my fish have 120$ + price tags and are labeled as "Exotic Piranha"... and the sad thing is, somebody will prob buy em


exotic piranhs? LOL what the hell. well theyll do that. i cant believe how some larger chain pet shops still operate. i still see to this day pacus labeled as piranha, and totally inacurate information. my local petsmart always has insane info posted.
pleco - max size 8 inches
pacu - max size, 11 inches
tin foil barb - max size, 5 inches

and thats accurate, i remembed those postings becuase i was like whaaaa? some poor chap is totally going to get a half bards for his 40 gallon tank.

anyways...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just some things I can remember off the top of my head-
Xp3-$229
Xp4-$329

Magnum 350 deluxe-$199

hydor koralia 3-$72.95
$8.99 on live rock...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

At one of the fish stores i go to the owner hates oscars so when he gets trade ins for them he just gives them away for free. A couple of mouths ago he gave away a 14+" oscar free with any purchase and on his website he hinted as to what was the cheapest thing he had.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jesus give me his link! a 14 inch oscar?!?! yikes...

its crazy to hear that too. . and we all know how common oscar are. thats why im so amazed as to why this pet shop is selling adults for 100 plus bucks. and little guys, like 3 inches and under are going for 20 bucks. albinos of the same size, 50 bucks.

im like, jesus, thats like selling ketchup at a grocery store for what other stores sell family packs of steaks. its just not necessary.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im pretty lucky and have had some good deals. I purchased an 11.5 Thin bar dat that is worth $250+ for $30. A few months ago a LFS sold a Rhom and Caribe that were 8"+ for $35. If I had the room I would have scooped them up!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To the OP: Electric blue JDs are a lot rarer than regulars in the hobby, so that sort of price differential is to be expected.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> To the OP: Electric blue JDs are a lot rarer than regulars in the hobby, so that sort of price differential is to be expected.


theyre definately worth more yes, but at 1/4 inch size going for 60 a piece...thats insane. i wouldnt pay more than 20 for an electric blue jd at a size up to 3 inches. i would drop 60 for a 6 plus incher. but not for a barely bigger than fry one. 
at that size you stiill dont know if the fish has any abnormalities or is simply sickly. not worth it. 
and in case yoru wondering, i was just up there and they havent sold one yet.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

5" Caribe by me for $199. 5" Reds $75.00. Rhomous $125. Diamond tetras $5.99. Caridinal tetras were 3 something. I think when they had Exodons they were $8.00.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

man thats crazy. where do you live around? ^^^


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I went to ''give'' 3 red bellys that were pretty much beatten up to my lfs a few months ago... I got 15$ worth of store credit. I needed to slim down my little shoal du to a high level of agression in the tank.. Anyways, I went back to notice that they were selling the p's for 65$ each.... the fish were extremely stressed out, had a white coloration (due to stress) and still had many fin nips... but someone bought them !

Oh well...


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

I say we can all conclude and say that lfs dont know what they are doing on labeling their fishes and selling them as well...
I too have some funny experience. 
My lfs has 2 SILVER arowanas around 6inches and they are selling them both for 100 each or 175 for both. I asked them about it and they say that the asian blue arowanas and they are hard to get. I was think what the hell is wrong with this dude... but i didnt say it out loud. but he thought he could try and get be to buy em. 
The same lfs had around a 12-14inch black rhom selling for 500 and said it was super rare and wild caught... i just couldnt believe it...
They also had a regular rpb around 5 inches selling for 200 and labeled it as super red throut rhombus.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

boomyvwj said:


> I say we can all conclude and say that lfs dont know what they are doing on labeling their fishes and selling them as well...
> I too have some funny experience.
> My lfs has 2 SILVER arowanas around 6inches and they are selling them both for 100 each or 175 for both. I asked them about it and they say that the asian blue arowanas and they are hard to get. I was think what the hell is wrong with this dude... but i didnt say it out loud. but he thought he could try and get be to buy em.
> The same lfs had around a 12-14inch black rhom selling for 500 and said it was super rare and wild caught... i just couldnt believe it...
> They also had a regular rpb around 5 inches selling for 200 and labeled it as super red throut rhombus.....


Actually all rhoms are wild caught and that price for a rhom that size isnt _that_ bad. The other prices are crazy though!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^any fish over $50 is an insane price IMO

i love rhombs, i understand the logistics of getting one to the states, but man...a car payment or a fish? hmm

ill stick with my 4.99 jack dempseys


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

WOW!!!! 200 for a red, thats stupid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

my prices are fairly reasonalble buy the worst i have seen is 1" black p's for 90$ (canadian but i can cross to the usa and get one at 30$)
5" spilo for $200
"Brantii" for 50 thats actually dents
a 30$ pacu mixed with silver $ (kinda easy to tell since it was probably 12" lol)
exodons at 10$ as opposed to 5$ at other lfs
5" reds at 60$

ya not anything super crazy but you still gotta know wheres the best place for what

clowns are only about 20$
FH for only 20 or so
reds- 10$ for 1" about 50-60$ for 5"
oscars adult of 20 and juvies for 10


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so check this out. i stand corrected
those electric blue JDs i saw that were maybe 1/2 inch in length. they sold almost half dozen
one of the rhombs for 200 was gone and a red for 160 was gone
looks like people will buy anyways


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

dont noe if this is legal or not but my lfs sold a baby crocodile or aligator (15"-20"?) dont know which one for $300, and is it legal??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

boomyvwj said:


> dont noe if this is legal or not but my lfs sold a baby crocodile or aligator (15"-20"?) dont know which one for $300, and is it legal??


What state? What city? Without being able to answer those questions, we probably can't give an accurate answer...


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

My lfs had an African Tiger Fish 6" or so for $300 about a year ago. I donated a Ternetzi Piranha to them and they are selling it for $90. Electric Blue Jack Dempseys are $60 at the 3" size.


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> dont noe if this is legal or not but my lfs sold a baby crocodile or aligator (15"-20"?) dont know which one for $300, and is it legal??


What state? What city? Without being able to answer those questions, we probably can't give an accurate answer...
[/quote]

Appleton, Wisconsin


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive seen camens around here for sale a few years back. dont know who would buy one though. in all reality, even with a camen you would need a room to house it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I can't find the Wisconsin list of banned species, but I would imagine that the pet shop would not have anything illegal--that having been said, the onus is on the buyer to understand the laws of his/her municipality and state, too...


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, some of those prices are ridiculous. I thought my lfs was way overpriced. They have 3" tiger oscars for $12. 6" red bellied's for $30. I think the 3" electric blues are $30. I bought a 4" Rhom there for $65 bucks. I guess maybe I'm not as bad off as I thought though. They do have 2 caribes and 2 pirayas that are about 8-9 inches for $200 bucks each. I don't know, I might be wrong, but shouldn't caribes be cheaper than pirayas. The other part is they have pretty bad fin rot too. I guess I won't complain as much now though after hearing some of those prices


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the pet store near me sells te biggest bottle of melaFix for 25 bucks. HA


----------

